# Cam threads



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm building a basic cam thread for this forum so that some of you understand how a cam works. Its just not as easy as buying a cam and sliding it in. Cam is the brains of the engine and it has to be matched to your needs and airflow of the engine/heads. Don't be that guy that wants a cam for the sound, its worthless unless you want to impress the guys in the driveway when you turn the key while drinking beers. Little do you know the guy that has a smaller cam'd car will eat your lunch. Its not ment to stop the what cam to get threads it is for the folks to get a better understanding on what a cam does.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^Very good idea. Definitely will enjoy reading this. 

:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm working on it.:cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool, looking forward to it. We might all learn a little something.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its a sticky already. Check out what I got so far.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f37/cam-basics-34356/


----------

